# South Downs in one gear - never again



## Leyton Rocks (12 Jul 2007)

On Sunday I cycled from Beckenham to Mereworth and back to watch the TDF on a spesh Langster.

With the South Down between me and my spot to watch the race, I soon realised how much hillier it is south of London compared to my usual, flat as a pancake Leyton - West End ride to work

Knees are knackered and I'll not be doing it again in a hurry

Someone tell me this will have helped to strengthen my legs, but I fear I just did too much that is good for me :?:


----------



## Mr Phoebus (12 Jul 2007)

Yes, it will have done you good, now put the 'white flag' away :?: ....that's reserved for the triple ring users. :?:


----------



## Monty Dog (12 Jul 2007)

Come and ride the Surrey Hills on fixed sometime.....cranking up Leith Hill to scream down the otherside at 180rpm and then try and get up Whitedown Lane.


----------



## Chuffy (12 Jul 2007)

What gearing were you using?
I recently did a ride on my freshly converted SS with 53/16 gearing. It was what I had at the time, I wasn't being macho. Anyway, climbing up onto the Haldon Hills (several miles @ 10%) was.....unpleasant. 
46x18 is much more sensible and goes up almost anything that I could get up with multiple gears.


----------



## vorsprung (12 Jul 2007)

My single speed has a 80" 42x13 gear

It got that way coz the gears broke in Cornwall

I'm riding it for short distances around my home in Devon and it goes up all the hills except a bit of 25% in the village. I wouldn't like to ride it any distance however, that's what my bike with 20 gears is for :?:


----------



## Leyton Rocks (12 Jul 2007)

Chuffy said:


> What gearing were you using?
> I recently did a ride on my freshly converted SS with 53/16 gearing. It was what I had at the time, I wasn't being macho. Anyway, climbing up onto the Haldon Hills (several miles @ 10%) was.....unpleasant.
> 46x18 is much more sensible and goes up almost anything that I could get up with multiple gears.


It's a Langster - 42 x 16... my knees are still recovering. Admittedly they were wrecked before I started

I want to go back on my squadra and see if it is that much easier with gears at my disposal


----------



## barq (17 Jul 2007)

Monty Dog said:


> Come and ride the Surrey Hills on fixed sometime.....cranking up Leith Hill to scream down the otherside at 180rpm and then try and get up Whitedown Lane.



Respect!  I have to say the steady climb of Pitch Hill on a singlespeed MTB is about my limit. I think my knees would explode if I rode Whitedown.


----------

